# Handler School



## Justin Montano (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello all,
I am very interested in becoming a certified handler. A little background, I am in the protection field myself and I do mainly diplomat/executive protection. I am in the civilian sector and am very seriously researching handler schools. I have 2 dutchies curently, and have had GSD's previously so I am familiar with working dogs. The family dogs are green and I would not necessarily plan on taking one of them with me, however if they prove capable I wouldn't be objected of course. I was hoping members may be able to offer advice on good programs, personal experience or anything else. Top of my list is Vohne Liche solely due to the press and media coverage they have received, and secondhand feedback on their program(s). Thank you in advance all!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Justin Montano said:


> Hello all,
> I am very interested in becoming a certified handler. A little background, I am in the protection field myself and I do mainly diplomat/executive protection. I am in the civilian sector and am very seriously researching handler schools. I have 2 dutchies curently, and have had GSD's previously so I am familiar with working dogs. The family dogs are green and I would not necessarily plan on taking one of them with me, however if they prove capable I wouldn't be objected of course. I was hoping members may be able to offer advice on good programs, personal experience or anything else. Top of my list is Vohne Liche solely due to the press and media coverage they have received, and secondhand feedback on their program(s). Thank you in advance all!


certified by what agency?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Also certified to do what... 

Be a trainer? Be a decoy? Be a K9 Handler in private sector for what company?


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

Justin Montano said:


> Hello all,
> I am very interested in becoming a certified handler. A little background, I am in the protection field myself and I do mainly diplomat/executive protection. I am in the civilian sector and am very seriously researching handler schools. I have 2 dutchies curently, and have had GSD's previously so I am familiar with working dogs. The family dogs are green and I would not necessarily plan on taking one of them with me, however if they prove capable I wouldn't be objected of course. I was hoping members may be able to offer advice on good programs, personal experience or anything else. Top of my list is Vohne Liche solely due to the press and media coverage they have received, and secondhand feedback on their program(s). Thank you in advance all!


*Your Answer is going to depend on several variables...
What state are you wanting a Canine Handler card in?
In Illinois, you would need a PERC ( Permanent Employee Registration Card ) from IDFPR ( Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation ) first and go through training in a canine handler training program licensed through IDFPR. After finishing your training your employer, a licensed Private Detective Agency, or Licensed Private Security Contractor Agency would apply for a Canine Handler Card on your behalf. if interested search www.ldfpr.com or call their call center at 1-800-560-6420.. 
If you are not interested in Illinois. Check out the licensing agency in the state you are interested in as rules, regs and laws vary from state to state. 
*


----------



## Justin Montano (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry I left that vague, I had meant certified as in completing a training course for basic handling. My interest would be in scent detection, however I am not aware of all the options available. One reason I am posting about this and looking for input. Thank you!


----------



## Justin Montano (Oct 31, 2013)

Wayne Scace said:


> *Your Answer is going to depend on several variables...
> What state are you wanting a Canine Handler card in?
> In Illinois, you would need a PERC ( Permanent Employee Registration Card ) from IDFPR ( Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation ) first and go through training in a canine handler training program licensed through IDFPR. After finishing your training your employer, a licensed Private Detective Agency, or Licensed Private Security Contractor Agency would apply for a Canine Handler Card on your behalf. if interested search www.ldfpr.com or call their call center at 1-800-560-6420..
> If you are not interested in Illinois. Check out the licensing agency in the state you are interested in as rules, regs and laws vary from state to state.
> *


Thank you Wayne! That certainly helps, I havent spoken with anyone who works locally here. Indirectly to some folks overseas, and a couple guys spread out stateside. Overall I was trying to get some knowledge on the avenues available and maybe some advice/experiences from there you could say. Thank you again!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Justin there is NO real overall certifying agency.

best bet would be to call up potential places where you might be seeking employment and see what they prefer in the ways of education and experience.

Tom Rose School is one I would look into for overall basic training/handing knowledge with hands on experience, but there are plenty others.

Handling and training are not always synonymous terms...

in dogs it is more about who you know, and what you can do, than any certain type of "certification" as a handler, and those relationships and experience take time.

maybe try an internship or training course for some vendors of detection dogs...


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no experience with either but you could contact the below listed for further info. They have police k9 handler training courses.

http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com/

http://www.tarheelcanine.com/police-k9-training/k9-course-descriptions/


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Tarheel are excellent if you can make it to them and they instruct on many aspects of the K9 world including decoying, obedience, dogsports, protection, police K9, detection, etc...


----------



## Justin Montano (Oct 31, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> Justin there is NO real overall certifying agency.
> 
> best bet would be to call up potential places where you might be seeking employment and see what they prefer in the ways of education and experience.
> 
> ...



Thank you Joby! I will be checking out the Tom Rose school. I can relate to the who you know end of things as its very prevalent in the contracting world...and attending a reputable school is one way I thought one could start making in rows in that regard. 
Great advice, and well recieved!


----------



## Justin Montano (Oct 31, 2013)

Dee Harrison said:


> I have no experience with either but you could contact the below listed for further info. They have police k9 handler training courses.
> 
> http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com/
> 
> http://www.tarheelcanine.com/police-k9-training/k9-course-descriptions/



Thank you Dee, I will be looking into these as well. One reason I posted such a question as I did originally is the wealth of knowledge and experience available here, I had not heard of these places previously. Thanks!


----------



## Justin Montano (Oct 31, 2013)

Jay Quinn said:


> Tarheel are excellent if you can make it to them and they instruct on many aspects of the K9 world including decoying, obedience, dogsports, protection, police K9, detection, etc...


Another to the list to research, thank you!!!


----------

